# Had another endoscopy and getting worse



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

So I had another endoscopy on Friday. The procedure went very well. While I was in recovery the doctor came in and told my mom some very unexpected news. My esophagus is getting worse even though I've been taking my protonix and avoiding food that could cause everything to be worse. He also told mom that there was food in my stomach. The night before we had a family night and ordered pizza, mine without sauce and pepperoni. We ate around 8 pm. And I didn't have anything else til after my procedure. There shouldn't have been anything in my stomach for the procedure.

So now he wants to order a gastric emptying study to see my my stomach isn't digesting food properly. He said its possible I will have to have a gastric bypass to fix my stomach and help the acid from going back up into my esophagus while they are in there they will fix my hiatal hernia. I'm still not sure what they will do about my badly damaged esophagus.

Hopefully when all of this gets done I'll feel much better. Not sure of what to think about all of this.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jill im sorry things seem to be getting worse. I hope your doctor can fix things or get thing headed in the right direction♡♥


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Me too. I've been in pain and discomfort since September last year.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mines started in 2006 and seem to be getting worse!!! Im praying for healing♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I was watching my 3 yr old niece earlier and she didn't understand she couldn't push on my chest. Every time she climbed in my lap she elbowed my chest. Needless to say I came home and took my Meds. Lol


----------

